# 3 Discovery net feeds going digital



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

(this was in ads in Multichannel News & CableWorld)

Animal Planet, Travel Channel & Discovery West are all going to DCII digital - it does not give an exact date of when the analog feeds will be going dark.

Also, Food TV is getting ready to start up a west coast feed (digital of course) by the end of July.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Update: All 3 of these analog feeds will be going dark on 12/31/03, per ads in trade mags.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Are all the C-Band analog feeds going digital in reply to the FCC DTV date?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

music_beans said:


> Are all the C-Band analog feeds going digital in reply to the FCC DTV date?


Feeds on satellite have NOTHING to do with "FCC DTC", which is ONLY for over-the-air terestrial broadcasts - the answer to your question is no.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

I did not know that thank you, but I still don't see why they are going to Ku-Band.


----------

